# Breeding or Fighting



## Shay3579 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all.

When red bellies are breeding they get very dark in color, dig a hole in the gravel and "dance" with their heads pointed downward right?

I'm asking b/c two of mine were recently pushing and ramming into eachother with their mouths wide open. Their color is normal and no holes have been dug. I think they were fighting for dominence as they've only been in the tank since March, but someone I know thinks they're breeding.

I'd like all of you impute and btw, they're 5-6".

Thanks!


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

their maybe







fighting. no darkened color.maybe their just fighting75%


----------



## sigurds11 (Apr 25, 2005)

Mine started breeding at 4 years old. Prior to the actual breeding process, the two males spent some time fighting for dominance. The two fought frequently and looked unhealthy. Once dominance was determined, the breeding began and the fish looked healthy again. Good Luck


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I had to split my mated pairs apart cause of this. They were fine together for almost 6 months then I guess one decided he wanted both girls. Anyays, this (pimp or wannabe pimp fish) bit the hell outta the other one. One got scrap marks from teeth on his side and the other got his mouth bit a little. I even put up a cheap seperator, those plastice ones and while I was getting another tank ready he bashed it enough times and got through to continue the ass kicking lol! I'd just watch'em close


----------

